# Need help with a cheese sauce for restaurant!



## cousinsteve (Sep 28, 2016)

I live in Asia and have cooked in my own pub for about 4 years. I'm looking at opening another restaurant with a mac and cheese theme, but unfortunately I don't have experience with cheese sauce! Now the hardest part of my pub was finding good cooks, and because of this I want to simplify the process as much as possible in the new restaurant. I saw the video below of how Macaroni and Calzone Co. does their mac and cheese and I like their method of hot holding and the easy assembly. I'm wondering what's the best way to make a cheese sauce that can be held hot and used like in the video. I've read a lot of different opinions on different sites and am looking for opinions or recommendations from you fine folk! Should I make a bechamel, add freshly shredded cheese then hold hot? Should I just use heavy cream and cheese? Should I use sodium citrate? Should I use milk, butter, and mostly cream cheese with a bit of whatever other cheese? Any help or suggestions is appreciated!! cheers!!

I forgot the link to the video---> 

```
http://tinyurl.com/jsdg37h
```


----------



## chefbruz (Nov 18, 2016)

milk will tend to split when holding so try cream in your bechamel.

i like Heston's version, less flour...

https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...mVO3kQw7HODIaCOeEKnvWg&bvm=bv.140915558,d.dGo


----------



## cousinsteve (Sep 28, 2016)

Thank you very much, I'll give it a go and try er out! Cheers!


----------



## chef cela (Dec 10, 2016)

You have to stabilize cheese with a roux so a mornay is what you're looking for. That's basically a bechamel with cheese added. You can make big batches and freeze if you have space.


----------



## sarcasticone (Dec 26, 2016)

There are many ways to make a cheese sauce - Some people use a béchamel.  This is what you learn in college.  Others use a boiled cream method.  All are good but as Chef Cela says - it needs to be stabilized with a thickening agent so when it is held/reheated it does not split into its component parts and you end up with a greasy mess.

Look up 'roux' on YouTube.  The secret is to ensure the flour gelatinizes (thickens) which means ensuring the sauce boils before you add more milk.  Use equal weights of flour & butter - use unsalted butter as most cheese is salted during manufacture.  Test seasoning often - peaks & troughs.

This will give you a stable base for lots of sauces just by adding other ingredients IE onion, blue cheese, peepers, chicken etc etc.  Even replace some of the milk with white wine/cream/stock etc.

Its the most versatile, yet basic, sauce.

Good luck & let us know how you get on.


----------

